# cam chain and tensionertt 225 bam engine.



## bri tt 07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Needing.to know how to change the cam chain tensioner and chain on my mk1tt 225bam engine.as chain has stretched and rattling like mad.can i remove chain without having to remove camshaft and will tensioner come out while tensioner tool in place. Would appreciate all advise as have never done one of these.thanks.


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Hi

The 225 BAM engine doesn't have a chain, it has a rubber cambelt.

The V6 has the chain mechanism.

Mike


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

sallyday10 said:


> Hi
> 
> The 225 BAM engine doesn't have a chain, it has a rubber cambelt.
> 
> ...


As he said


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/61-b5 ... ioner.html
This guide looks ok

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

The BAM/APX does have a chain it's located on the RHS of the engine


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

sallyday10 said:


> Hi
> 
> The 225 BAM engine doesn't have a chain, it has a rubber cambelt.
> 
> ...


The cam belt is only on exhaust cam inlet and exhaust cam are linked together with chain

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

sallyday10 said:


> Hi
> 
> The 225 BAM engine doesn't have a chain, it has a rubber cambelt.
> 
> ...


It does and its not really a job for the feint hearted.


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

nilrem said:


> The BAM/APX does have a chain it's located on the RHS of the engine


Having had the cambelt and tensioner replaced on my BAM 225 coupe only last week, I can tell you that the cambelt on the 1.8 is a rubber belt, not a metal chain.


----------



## cableguy11 (Nov 26, 2012)

why couldnt they just put chain on both ends.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=126203&p=1373937


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

hope these help, I used several when doing mine recently ! 
http://m.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101340
http://autopartsandrepair.blogspot.co.u ... chain.html

this ones more for the gaskets but good none the less
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... -moon-seal


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

sallyday10 said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > The BAM/APX does have a chain it's located on the RHS of the engine
> ...


You arent really listening. THe cambelt is on the OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE ENGINE. Why do you think the cambelt only goes around one Cam pulley and not two??? Answer is because on the other side of the engine there is a little chain that connects the inlet and exhaust cams. 
If you dont know the answer its not a good idea to post crap advice


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Matt B said:


> sallyday10 said:
> 
> 
> > nilrem said:
> ...


I'm aware that both cams are linked with a small chain, they have to work in unison after all.

I was thinking that the OP may be in possession of a V6 cambelt and tensioner not appropriate for his 225.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck with the job chap! When I enquired at my local indie if they had ever done a chain on our engine? The reply was "nope never had to and would never want to, we'd ask the customer to go to the dealer" :roll: maybe you could take some photos along the way?


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

20 minute job to remove and replace the actual tensioner..Intake cam comes out old tensioner slides/twists out, new one in.. It can be done without the chain moving off the sprockets... Very unlikely chain needs replacing, new tensioner with new pads will be more than fine. Just make sure 16 chain links between tdc markings on the cams and you'll fine.. Probably take 45-1hr for the whole job by the time the rocker cover, coils etc are all removed put back..


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

sallyday10 said:


> nilrem said:
> 
> 
> > The BAM/APX does have a chain it's located on the RHS of the engine
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

You need to [smiley=book2.gif] a little about the BAM engine and what the OP asked :wink:


----------



## bri tt 07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info.BUt still not sure how tensioner can be removed while under tension from tension toolor do i screw this in then remove tensioner.Also people say i dont need to replace the chain as new tensioner will be ok on its own not sure can anyone enlighten me.thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Tension is adjusted by oil pressure, engine off then no oil pressure, so no no tension.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Tension is adjusted by oil pressure, engine off then no oil pressure, so no no tension.
> Hoggy.


Afraid not Hoggy - the tensioner also has a massive spring attached to it and its pretty hard to compress even when its out of the car! The oil pressure is just used to alter the positions.
You need to place the plastic part of the tool over the runner of the tensioner (under the chain) and then screw it into the little hole which is in the body of the tensioner at the bottom - you wont be able to see it as its down a hole but shine a torch down and you will see the thread.

L33JSA did mine a few times due to the cam/oil pressure/lifter issues so he is quite the expert lol.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Matt B said:


> sallyday10 said:
> 
> 
> > nilrem said:
> ...


DOH! [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Tension is adjusted by oil pressure, engine off then no oil pressure, so no no tension.
> ...


+1


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Tension is adjusted by oil pressure, engine off then no oil pressure, so no no tension.
> ...


Hi,   Always willing to learn. If I hadn't of posted, I & others wouldn't have known, so thanks for info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I've learn't a lot since joining the forum


----------



## bri tt 07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi.everyone was asking about cam chain tensioner on my bam engine 225.need to know can the tensioner be removed without having to loosen or take out the camshafts.Also can the chain be removed without the camshafts being lifted.Also how difficult is it to replace the oil nrv in oil casing.thanks.


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

bri tt 07 said:


> Hi.everyone was asking about cam chain tensioner on my bam engine 225.need to know can the tensioner be removed without having to loosen or take out the camshafts.Also can the chain be removed without the camshafts being lifted.Also how difficult is it to replace the oil nrv in oil casing.thanks.


nope, You have to remove the intake cam and then remove the bearing cap on the exhaust cam closest to the tensioner and then it can be wrestled out. There is no way of doing this without removing the intake cam. Leaving the exhaust cam in the head means you don't have to fool with the timing belt 
I say take it out, its more tilting it at a 45 degree angle


----------



## bri tt 07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the other codes on the heater panel stand for i already know the 49c one is for the temperature.Are there any others and how do you get them up on my mk1 225.thanks.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the tensioner compressing tool comes with a new tensiner - I've got one separately off ebay and new tensioner arrived with it too. Tensioner needs to be compressed, intake cam needs to be lifted a little to get it out (mind the seal near cam sensor). I've removed the cam sensor to not to damaged anything, just in case. Mark cam positions relative to the chain, or search for how-to realign cams if chain has slipped. Left bearing cup is shared between both intake and exhaust cams as mentioned earlier. You'll need 2 gaskets for the tensioner and 2 for the rocker cover + some silicone drops. All bolts and nuts are 10Nm from what I remember.

Good luck


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Out of curiosity how much do you think an indie would charge for this job?

Im getting intermitant noise from my tensioner. Some days it will rattle around 1000-1200 rpm and other days completely silent. Very strange! Im going to replace oil pump and strainer first to rule out oil preasure a the cause an just for peace of mind but knowin my luck this wont resolve issue.
So preparing myself for cost of tensioner chain replacemet.

Also on a side note i have just had the cambelt/water pump/ pulleys done will this all need doing again should i decide to replace cam chain?

Sorry if these are stupid questions!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Jay-tt225 said:


> Out of curiosity how much do you think an indie would charge for this job?
> 
> Im getting intermitant noise from my tensioner. Some days it will rattle around 1000-1200 rpm and other days completely silent. Very strange! Im going to replace oil pump and strainer first to rule out oil preasure a the cause an just for peace of mind but knowin my luck this wont resolve issue.
> So preparing myself for cost of tensioner chain replacemet.
> ...


Is it definitely the cam chain? The exhaust heat shield can make a rattling noise, although it's quite "tinny" and I think you'd be able to easily distinguish between that and the cam chain.

Mark.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as timing belt concerned, it's a separate job - not related other than the timing belt cover needs to be removed :roll:


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

bri tt 07 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the other codes on the heater panel stand for i already know the 49c one is for the temperature.Are there any others and how do you get them up on my mk1 225.thanks.


http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/climatecontcodes.htm


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

NoMark said:


> Jay-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity how much do you think an indie would charge for this job?
> ...


as mark said you may be lucky and it might just be the cat heat shield, best thing to do is open the bonnet and get someone to rev the engine up. Should be able to hear the noise coming from the right side of the engine if you're facing the car ( thats if its the tensioner) 
When mine was on the way out it would make a horrible noise at start up at the idle was like this 



i'd also get a metallic rattle at around 1800rpm


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ah my noise is coming from the cambelt side under the charge pipe!
I assumed te chain was behind the cambelt!
Its very strange as it only does it some times. I took it back to the garage who done the cambelt and it wouldnt make the noise and again asked wak to take a look when i had it mapped and it wouldnt do it... Really intermitant but when it does do it it sounds like a tractor between idle and 1200 rpm.

When it does make the noise we put a screwdrier on the charge pipe and could really ear it from that area!


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Im getting intermitant noise from my tensioner. Some days it will rattle around 1000-1200 rpm and other days completely silent. Very strange! Im going to replace oil pump and strainer first to rule out oil preasure a the cause an just for peace of mind but knowin my luck this wont resolve issue.
So preparing myself for cost of tensioner chain replacemet.

Also on a side note i have just had the cambelt/water pump/ pulleys done will this all need doing again should i decide to replace cam chain?

Sorry if these are stupid questions!

Is it definitely the cam chain? The exhaust heat shield can make a rattling noise, although it's quite "tinny" and I think you'd be able to easily distinguish between that and the cam chain.

Mark.

as mark said you may be lucky and it might just be the cat heat shield, best thing to do is open the bonnet and get someone to rev the engine up. Should be able to hear the noise coming from the right side of the engine if you're facing the car ( thats if its the tensioner) 
When mine was on the way out it would make a horrible noise at start up at the idle was like this 



i'd also get a metallic rattle at around 1800rpm

That sounds awful


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

thanks for the video, mine sounds nothing like that. heres a vid of what mine sounds like at its worse (to be honest the vid makes it sounds worse then it is) it can go weeks at a time sounding fine to its just pot luck if i start the car and it starts doing this. Usually after driving 10 miles or so it would stop to, what do you think?

http://s234.photobucket.com/user/jham32 ... 7.mp4.html


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

Jay-tt225 said:


> thanks for the video, mine sounds nothing like that. heres a vid of what mine sounds like at its worse (to be honest the vid makes it sounds worse then it is) it can go weeks at a time sounding fine to its just pot luck if i start the car and it starts doing this. Usually after driving 10 miles or so it would stop to, what do you think?
> 
> http://s234.photobucket.com/user/jham32 ... 7.mp4.html


hmmm that definitely doesn't sound like mine did at any stage of it failing, does it make a noise on startup ? worth checking all the brackets are done up around the chargepipe maybe?


----------



## joeplease (Dec 8, 2012)

Kprincess said:


> Im getting intermitant noise from my tensioner. Some days it will rattle around 1000-1200 rpm and other days completely silent. Very strange! Im going to replace oil pump and strainer first to rule out oil preasure a the cause an just for peace of mind but knowin my luck this wont resolve issue.
> So preparing myself for cost of tensioner chain replacemet.
> 
> Also on a side note i have just had the cambelt/water pump/ pulleys done will this all need doing again should i decide to replace cam chain?
> ...


yeah it was pretty bad on mine


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Apparently, these chain noises can be intermittent one day the the next few weeks nothing and the back again.

Get it checked and get it sorted although not engine damaging.


----------

